# [H]40K DARK ELDAR & S.M. & MECHWARRIORS[W]20mm-1/72 MODERN



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

HAVE 40K DARK ELDAR & SPACE MARINES & MECHWARRIORS, WANT TO TRADE FOR 20mm-1/72 MODERN INFANTRY & TANKS.

E.G.
http://www.plasticsoldierreview.com/PeriodList.aspx?period=48

OR OTHER MAKES!

PREFER WITHIN UK.

TELL ME WHAT YOU HAVE AND I WILL DO SAME.

CASH OFFERS ACCEPTED.

Pics here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7726962062/in/set-72157628099444361/lightbox/


----------

